# Fearful but determined newbie says hi!



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, I was dx with T2 (hope I'm getting the abbreviations right), only 5 weeks ago. Been on a massive learning curve and determined to stick to this 'survival diet'. On a rollercoaster at the moment. Doc has prescribed Metformin 500mg 3 times a day but I'm not tolerating it so back to diet control then reassess. Bad side effects but I already have leukaemia so feels like I'm fighting a 2 headed beast at the moment. Stress isn't helping so I'm reaching out a bit by joining you.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello Amigo and welcome. You have a lot to deal with at the moment so it's great that you're feeling determined. 
There is a lot to learn but so much help available This is the place to ask. Good luck


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Lindarose, I appreciate your kind welcome. I've been 'educating' myself since dx and reading this site. I like to understand 'my enemy' I suppose. My main issue is the 'dawn syndrome effect' and the terrible headaches Metformin cause me. I could cope with the gastric upset but not the thumping headaches :-(


----------



## Copepod (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Amigo. Naturally sorry you have to join us. 

If you weren't tolerating metformin, assuming you were taking tablets with meals, did your doctor [GP, I assume?] suggest trying slow release version of metformin, which some people can tolerate even if they can't tolerate the ordinary version. 

What type of leukaemia doe you have? As with diabetes, the treatment / management differs with type, age etc.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Copepod, I'm a female human too and working hard on my weight!  I've lost 10lbs since dx. I talked to the doc about slow release but he wanted to try these initially. I'm making sure it's the meds that are causing the symptoms then back to discuss options. I don't think it's his specialism though and wondered at what point people ask to see a specialist endocrinologist? 

I have CLL (chronic lymphocytic leukaemia) as yet untreated and holding my own!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2015)

"Welcome Amigo"  & I isn't Mexican  Keep at cos you will feel better


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Hobie...I'm not Mexican either! 

Trying to hold it together but as CLL causes frequent infections and that will probably make my glucose levels rise, the 2 conditions don't make good bedfellows I'm afraid! Having a duvet day today 'cos I'm sick as a pig and wondering how to deal with it all


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Amigo, welcome to the forum  Sounds like you have a lot on your plate, but you also sound full of determination to regain your health and get the diabetes under control  Can't be easy when you have another 'biggie' to deal with, but good to hear you are so positive. Hopefully, the modifications you make to help you with your diabetes will give you extra strength to deal with the leukaemia.

Our 'Useful Links' thread has a lot of links to some great information, so do have a browse. Particularly recommended are Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker  - these will all give you a good grounding and knowledge of the direction to take. Please let us know if we can help in any way


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Many thanks for the welcome and useful links Northerner which I'll certainly check out.

I am finding that diabetes is rather like CLL in that general medics don't seem to have the specialised knowledge required. And I hope other people's diagnosis news was handled more sensitively than mine! I have a strong sense of having to be my own advocate on this because I feel 'cut adrift'.

I'm sure you'll be hearing from me as I try to circumnavigate the complexities of diabetes so thanks for the offer. Be good getting to know you all.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 31, 2015)

Hiya Amigo. Welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear you've got so much on your plate at the mo. Well done on the weight loss...you sound like a fighter!


----------



## Flower (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello and welcome Amigo 

Your determination will serve you well to help control your diabetes. It is a tough call at the beginning trying to sort things out especially when you are dealing with other problems. You'll find great advice and support here


----------



## Mark T (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Amigo


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am determined but a bit overwhelmed at the moment. I had such high hopes for Metformin but I couldn't cope with these side effects so I'm back to doing this alone and I know I can't deal with the 'nocturnal glucose dumping' by dietary means alone. I am aware stress is making things worse though so trying to get a handle on that. 

I keep hearing about people having 'teams' behind them in terms of medics but my doc hasn't referred me anywhere (though I did see the dietician) and will have retinal screening. 

Appreciate your support x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2015)

One thing that sometimes helps with the 'Dawn Phenomenon' is having a little something to eat shortly after rising. As we wake to face the day, the liver releases extra glucose to give you a 'boost' of energy. Unfortunately, as diabetics, we'd rather it didn't! However, eating a small meal - something protein-based, like eggs for example, switches off this liver response so can help to prevent the levels from spiking. If you haven't tried this give it a go


----------



## stephknits (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Amigo great to have you on the forum.  I'm afraid the diabetes 'team' is something of a fallacy.  I think the literature tends to call it that, cos over the course of your treatment you may meet different health care professionals.  You might stop seeing your doctor and see the nurse at your practice who has diabetes on his or her remit.  You might need to see a podiatrist if you are having trouble with your feet, or you could be referred to a dietician if you need help with this (although I have never been offered one).  
I'm afraid it is extremely unlikely that you will be referred to a specialist unless something goes wrong and hopefully it won't!  
However, this place is full of fantastic people who are the real experts, as they live with the condition .


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for describing the reality Stephkits, it helps to know how it really is. I'm not really wanting another specialist, I feel like I've been collecting 'ologists for the last few years! 

Helpful advice Northerner, thanks. I'm aware that my levels spike at about 3/4am because I tested out of interest. I even started taking a little snack for through the night even though I didn't want it...just some walnuts and almonds.
My levels drop slightly after eating breakfast and I've find that whether I have a carb snack before bed or not doesn't affect it much. Unfortunately the CLL causes nocturnal stress and heat which Im sure is pushing up the stress hormones. These two conditions are having an internal war during the night it seems. That's why I thought taking Metformin late night (with a snack) might help but I woke up like I had the effects but missed the party! 

I think it will be trial and error but at the moment I'm worried which doesn't help the stress response of course.


----------



## banjo (Apr 6, 2015)

welcome to the forum and keep it going lol


----------



## Amigo (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Banjo, I'm doing ok thanks but those Easter eggs are soooo tempting


----------

